# TV picture flickers with HR24-500



## ratm (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello,
I am new to DirecTV. I got a 3 LNB SWM installed and the HR24-500. I have a Sony TV KDL52XBR9 and using HDMI to connect to the HR24.
My problem is that when I first turn my TV on the picture flickers and goes out for a fraction of a second. If I cycle through the inputs on the TV or go into the settings and uncheck a resolution and recheck it, the problem goes away. 
I have native set to off and 720p/1080i as my only resolutions. I also have tried switching from 720 to 1080 on the front of the box with the same result.
Does anybody know why this is happening? I just moved from cable and never had this issue using the same HDMI cables/input.
Thank you,
ratm


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I would try another HDMI cable just to make sure. Or even a different port on the back of the tv. And if it still happens then try component cable an see if the problem still exists


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

It sounds like an HDMI handshake issue between the DVR and the TV. I would bet the farm you would not see this should you connect via component.

You may also want to try using just 1080 as a resolution. This would move the task of rescaling 720p to 1080i out of the DVR and into the TV, which may shorten (or lengthen) the HDMI mute time (time it goes to black while negotiating the handshake). Native "on" would do much the same thing. Try both, and with luck one or the other will shorten the mute time or eliminate it. Otherwise it may just be an idiosyncratic issue with that particular TV and that particular DVR.

On that subject, the HR24 is supposedly using RGB out, while most devices use Y Pb Pr. There is likely nothing wrong with either method, and HDMI supports both, but how compatible one may be with the HDMI RX chip in your TV compared to the other may be at issue here. They both should work, but possibly RGB out could have handshake issues that don't manifest with Y Pb Pr. If other viewers with this set and either a HR24 or a different HR2x could verify this, we would know if that is a credible answer or not.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TomCat said:


> It sounds like an HDMI handshake issue between the DVR and the TV. I would bet the farm you would not see this should you connect via component.
> 
> You may also want to try using just 1080 as a resolution. This would move the task of rescaling 720p to 1080i out of the DVR and into the TV, which may shorten (or lengthen) the HDMI mute time (time it goes to black while negotiating the handshake). Native "on" would do much the same thing. Try both, and with luck one or the other will shorten the mute time or eliminate it. Otherwise it may just be an idiosyncratic issue with that particular TV and that particular DVR.
> 
> On that subject, the HR24 is supposedly using RGB out, while most devices use Y Pb Pr. There is likely nothing wrong with either method, and HDMI supports both, but how compatible one may be with the HDMI RX chip in your TV compared to the other may be at issue here. They both should work, but possibly RGB out could have handshake issues that don't manifest with Y Pb Pr. If other viewers with this set and either a HR24 or a different HR2x could verify this, we would know if that is a credible answer or not.


Every once in a while someone posts about these issues and it seems to always happen (this is a general comment not a specific comment) when using a Sony TV. I'll agree with Tom and say try component and see if that solves your problem. I'll also be willing to bet that you never have any issues with a BD player or a DVD upscaler using HDMI. Or any device using HDMI. Only the HRs.

Rich


----------



## ratm (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions. TomCat was right. It was an HDMI handshake issue. 
I forgot to mention that I'm using and HDMI balun from SnapAV to connect the HR24 from my basement that also has a feature where it can learn the EDID setting from my TV. I made the transmitter end of my balun relearn the EDID from my TV, hooked up everything and so far so good.
Thanks again!


----------

